# CD qui ne s'éjecte pas



## carcinus (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un  pb que je n'arrive pas à résoudre: j'ai introduit un cd de données dans mon lecteur de dvd et il refuse de s'éjecter.
J'ai essayé différentes méthodes: utilitaire de disque, toast, démarrage "souris" enfoncée, démarrage avec l'open firmaware et rien ne marche: le disque monte sur le bureau, à la tentative d'éjection, le lecteur se met en marche comme pour une éjection normale, mais le disque ne sort pas et se remonte illico.
Que faire
matériel: powerbook G4 12" sous Tiger.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Octobre 2009)

Hello et bienvenue

reste la barre d'espace au boot, mais si les différentes manières logicielles sont inopérantes,  c'est que tu as un soucis mécanique, je le crains

et sur le PBG4, pas d'autre moyen à ma connaissance que de démonter le bouzin ...

c'est bien un disque 12cm ?

Essaye en introduisant une ou deux cartes de crédits pour l'attraper et le sortir "de force" ... parfois ça marche
ou/et
compter sur la gravité en mettant le mac verticalement ....

bonne m*rde


----------



## Grimme (5 Décembre 2010)

J'avais exactement le même problème que toi et jai suivi le conseil d'Arlequin qui dit de prier et de mettre à la verticale, ce qui a fonctionné à merveille. 
Donc merci :love:


----------

